# Wiring the Neutral Safety Switch on 65



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just gotten back to working on my 65 Lemans. A number of years ago I converted the car from a column 2 sp auto to a TH400 with a floor shift. When we first tried to start the car with the new engine/transmission many years ago it would not start. A friend did something under the dash with, I think, the neutral safety switch; eliminated the switch and jumpered some wires. Now I can't tell what he did. I want to install a proper switch on my floor shifter. Can anyone point me to the correct safety switch wire that would have been under the dash for the column shifter that I will need to wire into the floor shifter? Thanks in advance. Hal


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On a 66 the neutral safety switch circuit used purple wires, I believe 65 was the same.


----------

